
Steam game with price that breaks UI (depending on location) - kalium-xyz
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1035340/_/
======
cable2600
This is a $199.99 price for me and I'm in the USA. I think it is a Chinese
simulation of the eye in VR.

~~~
kalium_xyz
It is, its 50K usd in jp

